# McKesson offer...need advice



## LisaV1202 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Well, this morning I was offered a (remote) coding position at McKesson.   I didn't accept it yet of course, since I want to get all of my questions together first. I was wondering if anyone working/has worked for them as a coder would allow me to email them (privately) on a few general things. I really appreciate it!!!

-Thanks
lv


----------



## cindkel (Feb 7, 2012)

*McKesson*

I am currently coding remote for them...if you want to contact me via email:
cindkel2001@yahoo.com


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you know who I could contact or send my resume to for possible work?


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 8, 2012)

I currently work with them as well. I will PM you my email address 

Jenifer you can go to http://www.mckesson.com/en_us/McKesson.com/Careers/Find+a+Job/Find+a+Job.html
that is where all of the jobs are posted and it gives you the details on getting your resume out there


----------

